# Orchid show in Merzig, Germany



## lipelgas (Oct 10, 2012)

In September Orchideenfreunde Saarland organised an orchid show in Merzig. Between work I made some photos, most of them bad and really bad, but some I dare to share.

Building up:







*Some plants*
Dendrochilum longifolium:






Laeliocattleya Elegans:






Stanhopea occulata:






Paphiopedilum St. Swithin x Supersuk:






Paphiopedilum Wössner Kolosuk:






Cattleya guttata var tigrina:






Calanthe triplicata:






Showstand of Orchideenfreunde Saarland:






Carnivorous plants:






There was also small show of terrariums:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. All those photos are fine.


----------



## nikv (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice show!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 10, 2012)

Wonderful!!! It must have been really nice there!


----------



## Clark (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice pics!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 10, 2012)

Great show! What a treat to have really been there!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, cool pics Liina!!!! I am sure you have some of this Laeliocattleya Elegans left  !!! 

I will add some pics I took at the show! Jean


----------



## abax (Oct 11, 2012)

I think you did a fine job with the photos considering how
awful most of the lighting at shows actually is...like florescent tubes that distort color.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 11, 2012)

Here some closer-ups not not of better quality !
Rossioglossum:




Habenaria medusa:




Paph Harold Koopowitz:




Paph bellatulum




Miltonia Honolulu (I think I got this one already! Last merzig exhibit?):




Dendrochilum magnum, the plant:




detail:




Lycaste Red Jewel




Cattleya labiata




Plectrelminthus caudatus





I did not post the beautiful Stanhopea because Liina's pic is far better than mine!
Jean


----------



## Ruli (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you very much for the photos!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 11, 2012)

cool!
thanks for the photos!


----------



## Dido (Oct 12, 2012)

Thansk fro the pics, 
was anyone here at the big show in Tcheck


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you to share your nice photos. And a good show as usually in Germany.


----------



## Ruth (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the photos.


----------

